
Understanding TypeScript's Structural Type System [video] - Davidbrcz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbZoQlmQaWQ
======
jeremychone
Good one. Developers really need to understand Structural vs Nominal typing
before saying TypeScript is less type-safe than Java.

